# Guitar resonates too much



## Derek (Nov 20, 2009)

Odd problem that I've had with this guitar forever and always assumed it was just my playing that needed to get better.

I have an Ibanez EX360 from 1990'ish (got it from a friend in 93 and they were made between 89 and 92). It's got a basswood body, maple neck, rosewood fretboard, HSS, and a licensed Floyd. Setup for 46-9 strings.

The guitar resonates nicely when I play, I can feel the vibrations when I'm sitting down with it. The issue is that when I play a B (most obvious) and palm mute to stop the strings from ringing, then release, the vibrations pick back up again. So much so that it will turn my noise gate back off (on?). I've tried stopping the strings from various places, assuming at first it was how I was palm muting, but the issue remains.

It wasn't until I bought a few other guitars last year that I realized this was isolated to my guitar not my playing (as far as I can tell). The other guitars don't have Floyds, or floating bridges at all, if that matters. They're also not the same woods.

I love the sound of the Ibanez and it is by far my strongest sounding guitar for rock and metal. For rock this isn't so much an issue since the gain isn't turned up as much as when I play metal.

Has anyone else had this problem? And is there something that can be done about it?

At some point I was thinking about routing the guitar for a humbucker in the neck. I don't want to kill the sound, but if it would help the resonance issue without hurting the sound and I get a humbucker in the neck I'm definitely open to it.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## sonic74 (May 21, 2009)

Derek said:


> Odd problem that I've had with this guitar forever and always assumed it was just my playing that needed to get better.
> 
> I have an Ibanez EX360 from 1990'ish (got it from a friend in 93 and they were made between 89 and 92). It's got a basswood body, maple neck, rosewood fretboard, HSS, and a licensed Floyd. Setup for 46-9 strings.
> 
> ...



Maybe it's the springs from the floyd rose that are vibrating? I've seen some pictures of Steve Vai's guitar, and on some of them he has some packing material stuck in the spring cavity to stop them from resonating.

Could be worth a shot.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I read the title and think, this guy must be nuts. There is no such thing as a guitar that resonates too much. 



But now I see you have a legit issue...

:smile:


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Try putting one of those white erasers under the springs to stop them from resonating.. Should fit nicely, not too tight.


----------



## Derek (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'll give that a try tonight when I get home and will post the results.


----------



## Mackin (Mar 1, 2008)

When I was done reading the OP's post, first thing that came to mind was the tremolo springs. I had the same issue until I blocked my trem and took the springs off...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Also wrap a hair band or other similar thing behind the locking nut - many pros do this.


----------



## Derek (Nov 20, 2009)

Many thanks guys! Hard to paypal a round but I would if I could! :food-smiley-004:

I looked for something that would sit under the springs or such but found something better: pipe cleaners. I grabbed a pipe cleaner my son uses for crafts and put one end in one spring and the other in the farthest spring (there are 3) leaving the middle one alone. It worked!

I then cut the pipe cleaner into three so I could put a piece in each spring, as it was originally too long and would not fit in the compartment. I put the pieces in, curled the ends so they wouldn't fall out. Tried it - it was worse! It changed the resonant peak instead of muffling it.

So, I cut down another pipe cleaner and left one piece that goes into both the end springs but still fits with the lid closed, and placed a third piece in the middle spring and hooked it to the other piece. Now everything seems to be good.

It was like have a reverb tank in your guitar! ... a really annoying reverb tank.

Thanks guys, you rock! :rockon2:

<< Patent Pending >>


----------



## Maverick (Oct 21, 2009)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I read the title and think, this guy must be nuts. There is no such thing as a guitar that resonates too much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wa thinking the same thing.


----------

